# phosphate remover?



## chinomano147 (Feb 25, 2004)

Does anyone have expierence with PHOS X or any other phosphate remover? Does it work and odes it really clear yup the water. Im trying to get rid of my green algae and my high phosphates are the problem and water changes dotn work for me.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

PHOS-X and some others will actually remove your nitrates as well... I use it in my other non-planted tanks here and there, but if it removes nitrate, I don't want it in my planted tank(s).

Maybe get your water tested; see what your levels are. You DO want about 0.5ppm to 1ppm of phosphate -- it's more of a matter of balancing parameters, rather than bringing any to absolute zero. In the right conditions, 0ppm phosphate could grow more algae than 1ppm.

--cich


----------



## FiberCon (May 22, 2004)

I just got a 250ml container of Seachem Phosguard that I'm going to try out. I'll be testing with my phosphate test kit (also by Seachem btw) after I put it in, so I'll try to remember to post results.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

I have used Phos-Guard in the past and it does work.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

*used Phos-Zorb and it worked great but...*

Hi, I've been interested in using phosphate absorbers because I too have an algae problem because my phosophate levels were too high

First I tried Kent's phosphate remover. It was a waste of money. Don't bother

2nd, I tried Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Phos-Zorb. It worked. In my 75g, it when from 5ppm down to 1ppm. But it's pricy. I had to use DOUBLE the recommended usage to get the effect. But if you are desparate like I am, it is worth the money to stablize the tank conditions. Now I am looking to see what I can do to keep the phosphate down and not rely on it. It is supposed to last 6-8 weeks (hopefully 8 since I am using 4 bags instead of just 2)

If anyone else knows of what tricks to use to drop the phosphate levels, let me know (that is, besides simple water changes)

By the way, my nitrate levels are fine: 10-20ppm, so I don't think Phos-Zorb affects the nitrate levels

abc roud:


----------

